# Which TBT Member(s) would you visit in real life?



## Sonicdude41 (Mar 18, 2009)

It's been a year or so since I've been active here, so I don't know who all I would meet.

What about you guys?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 18, 2009)

UltraByte.

Oh, and any girl on here who thinks I'm hot. For obvious reasons.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 18, 2009)

Jubs, Meester Sparks, DF, MGMT, fullofmyself, UB, or JJH.


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Jubs, Meester Sparks, DF, MGMT, fullofmyself, UB, or JJH.


Drag, FS, and DF

Dunno who the rest of them are


----------



## Justin (Mar 18, 2009)

Fabio, FS, MGMT, Drag or UB (again).


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 18, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Fabio, FS, MGMT or UB (again).


You'd be the little brother I never had.


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have met two people here... It was wierd. I met a girl at the mall and we were talking about things we liked and, <big>BAM!</big> She says she loves AC and goes on a forum called "The Bell Tree" 


That's how it all started.

EDIT: Her friend goes here too (that's the other one I know on here).


----------



## Justin (Mar 18, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwww


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 18, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Fabio, FS, MGMT or UB (again).


D:


----------



## Justin (Mar 18, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*fixes*


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 18, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


: D


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fabio, coffeebean!, shinobibeat, linkvscross3rs, and ohdangitsgabby


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone who seems like a good person. First impressions you know!


----------



## Justin (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> Anyone who seems like a good person. First impressions you know!


... you do like to pick a fight.


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

I feel that instead of going by first impressions. People should go by second chances.


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 18, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jubstan's right on that one!


You'd probably murder anyone who disagrees with you.


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm just in the wrong place at the wrong time. I'm NOT PICKING FIGHTS!


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 18, 2009)

please don't start this crap in this thread...


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

You know what i didn't! So everyone could stop blaming me!


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> You know what i didn't! So everyone could stop blaming me!


i wasn't blaming you, i saw everything, i see that you didn't really start it


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you so much! That's all i really needed. I'm tired of people making accusations.


----------



## MygL (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone nice

...

OH WAIT!!!


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Anyone nice
> 
> ...
> 
> OH WAIT!!!


What?


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 18, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> You know what i didn't! So everyone could stop blaming me!


In the poem thread I started it on purpose as a joke. But in the Help thread it was all you and in the AC Tortimer thread it was all you again.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 18, 2009)

god, here we go again...


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 18, 2009)

Hmmm.....definatly Rockman!!!!! MY BFF FOR LIFE!!!! oh and Tails1428


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

Sure... It was ALL me. Umhmm... i see.


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> Sure... It was ALL me. Umhmm... i see.


Ummm... Yeah, it was. Go reread those threads if you want.


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

Jake123 said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was unnescesary(oops, did i spell that right, sorry).


----------



## MygL (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol nothing


----------



## Lolly (Mar 18, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick Joke. And i hope you noticed the sarcasm. I DID NOT start the thread. I read something. I thought it was NOT a joke. But it was. OK? I didn't understand, because i am a 7th grader.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 18, 2009)

hmm RiiRii, xYoh, dsmaster64, and stampy (lol i was over at his house today)
^-^


----------



## fullofmyself (Mar 18, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Age isn't an excuse for everything. I know some people here that are in 7th grade that are smarter then me.


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 19, 2009)

Probably Jenn, Cry, JJH, MGMT, DF, or UB.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 19, 2009)

Coffeebean! and others.


----------



## bud (Mar 19, 2009)

i'm not really sure myself as i have not really gotten to know anyone here that much. though technically i already do know gobema75 and MegaFlame9 in real life. but judging on what i've seen of posts of members, i would like to meet MattyofAlbion, Majora, and matjoh33


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 19, 2009)

Lolly said:
			
		

> Jake123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was completly nescesary!



Finnish third grade and _then_ come back.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 19, 2009)

Cry and Coffeh!


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 19, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hmmm.....definatly Rockman!!!!! MY BFF FOR LIFE!!!! oh and Tails1428


 :O  I have to say the reverse of RiiRii I love to meet her cause she cheers me up and Rockman cause he makes me laugh he's like the younger brother I wish I could have.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmm, lets see.. I would like to meet coffeh, Cry and Gabbeh (teh wives) oh yeah, and mirandi XP


----------



## Kyle (Mar 19, 2009)

Nobody.


----------



## Earth (Mar 19, 2009)

Link obvo X3


----------



## Caleb (Mar 19, 2009)

probably master crash,tyeforce,and more that i cant think of(that is if i would ever want to meet someone on tbt irl)


----------



## Resonate (Mar 19, 2009)

I dunno really.  I'd wanna meet Storm though.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd want to meet the following:

RiiRii, tails1428, cryindarkness, ohdangitsgabby, Brian117, Megamannt125, Nikoking, Furry Sparks, Dragonflamez, OddCrazyMe and Stormcommander.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

Uh... Everyone I mentioned in my sig I guess (cept for laneybaney)

... theres probably a few more as well...


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd meet Joe.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'd meet Joe.


*coughs* what about me and anna *censored.4.0*????


----------



## Hal (Mar 19, 2009)

Nedrian,Mirandi,#Garrett,Sammy,Chibz,Piranha325,ohdangitsgabby,Waluigi,and Some other people.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 19, 2009)

o-o
Well I'd probably meet cry, gabs, mega, and acrox.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 19, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I forgot.



I'd meet Trela.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XDXD

*takes out knife from shoe*


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 19, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Gabby


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hugs and refuses to stop hugging until is put on list along with anna*


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 19, 2009)

Hub12  Coffeebean!  Cryindarkness ACROX RockmanEXE Toonlinksmaster dsmaster64 mirandi Dark Joe Anna #Garrett Nintenmad Waluigi Hal silverstorms Night shinobibeat linkvscross3rs torontoboy bita royal 999

Basically everyone i <333


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 19, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Anna and Waluigi.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Hub12  Coffeebean!  Cryindarkness ACROX RockmanEXE Toon]*cough cough*
> 
> Oh wait you edited


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine, I dont even care anymore *sulks*


----------



## Fontana (Mar 19, 2009)

gabby, Piranha325, Hal, silverstorms um theres more but i cant remember anyone 

OH AND HUB 12!!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 19, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> gabby, Piranha325, Hal, silverstorms um theres more but i cant remember anyone


*Cough Cough*


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 19, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> gabby, Piranha325, Hal, silverstorms um theres more but i cant remember anyone


Heyyyy look im first! <333 
lol


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 19, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> gabby, Piranha325, Hal, silverstorms um theres more but i cant remember anyone


oh i see
so you wanna meet up with my gabbeh
she's my wife waluigi, back off >


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was drinking water jenn xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 19, 2009)

oshi-

Hub12
Dsmaster
Joe
pally
Gabby
Mishie 
Lewis 
Travis
Hal
Storm 


It's in no order.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youre always drinking when somrthing fantastic-ly wonderfully random happens ?>: )

You keep a bottle of water next to the computer and wait till we talk to drink??


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're always drinking water


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trueeeee.


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 19, 2009)

Tyeforce, he seems alot like me.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 19, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> oshi-
> 
> Hub12
> Dsmaster
> ...


Oh, okay Garrett, I see how it is. >
<small><small><small><small>
[OM*G who would srsly want to meet storm?!]</small></small></small></small>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 19, 2009)

I already know at least 3 people that go to this site, and there are only a few others here that I would actually want to meet.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yupp b/c i get dehydrated quicklyy :/
suckss righttt?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<small><small>all the newbs with no friends yet</small></small>

Itshh Coffeee!!!!!


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure Storm can't be that bad

*waits to be proven wrong*


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> o-o
> Well I'd probably meet cry, gabs, mega, and acrox.


:'((


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








nuff said.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 19, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.9.10* im not on yourss >:[
lol jkkk


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 19, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine. You too....<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>maybe</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>

LMAO wow garrett. I only put a few. I wouldn't mind meeting you. <small><small><small>Or would I?</small></small></small>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 19, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Storm made this site with-out him you would be at ACC or some other dump OR no where because with the youtube channel  he wouldn't have gotten so many morons to join.

Also Storm seems nice IMO.


----------



## Kiley (Mar 19, 2009)

pup 101, nd doggirl4 <3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you could have said that =P


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 19, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness.
He did create the forum but if it weren't for some of the members that kept it alive you wouldn't be on here right now.
Storm isn't that great of an admin. And nice person?

Haha. You won't be saying that in the future. : D


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 19, 2009)

lol i wonder if this is gonna turn into one of those huge arguments again...    B)


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 19, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol @ storm seeming nice.

There's no way I would want to see him, he obviously hates me.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you still here then?
He didn't make TBT?

@ZF Well from what I no he doesn't hate me. =P


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 19, 2009)

I wanna meet everyone!! <3333 Except....everyone...Does that make sense?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, come on Coffee, gove him a break, hes not that bad...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 19, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And one of those ppl just HAPPENED to be me.. ;D


----------



## Thunder (Mar 19, 2009)

Lesse:

Miranda
AndyB
ACROX
Cry (kinda)
Coffeh (uhh...)
Hub12 (as long as he doesn't go psycho on me...)
DSmaster (Panchito!)
QNT3N
Jeremy
Jas0n
Silverstorm 

And a few more i can't remember...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Lesse:
> 
> Miranda
> AndyB
> ...


OMG Miranda I FORGOT TO ADD HER =OOOO <3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Lesse:
> 
> Miranda
> AndyB
> ...


Does that mean you two are only cyber buddies?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Lesse:
> 
> Miranda
> AndyB
> ...


Hey, I should be there >: (

Even though you dont like me...


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 19, 2009)

No-one wants to meet anyone except the "famous" ones *looks blankly into space* Then why am I not there?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Lesse:
> 
> Miranda
> AndyB
> ...


*censored.3.0* *censored.2.0* *censored.4.0* *censored.7.2* *censored.3.0*

-_-

JKKK xD


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao gabby  :O


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 19, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He did make TBT.
Why am I still on TBT? Because I have buddies here. I barely play AC anymore to be honest and I'm not as active as I used to be. 

Storm barely posts anyways so I don't really care much. That just happens to be my opinion on him.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 19, 2009)

#Garrett: She scares me sometimes D: xP
Gabs: I'll only put you there if you give me those damn Cubs tickets |:<
Nintenmad: i dun liek u x:<


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #Garrett: She scares me sometimes D: xP
> Gabs: I'll only put you there if you give me those damn Cubs tickets |:<
> Nintenmad: i dun liek u x:<


Yeah but still, Id bring drugs X]


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #Garrett: She scares me sometimes D: xP
> Gabs: I'll only put you there if you give me those damn Cubs tickets |:<
> Nintenmad: i dun liek u x:<


*censored.3.0* *censored.2.0* *censored.4.0* *censored.7.2* 

I should be on there NO MATTER WHAT! xD lol


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 19, 2009)

You shouldn't bash the creator of a site. That's a little rude. IMO


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH, PUT US ON!!!


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 19, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the reason I wouldn't want to meet you.

And what about me Master Crash?  :'(


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 19, 2009)

Gabby.
Hub.
SilverStorms.
Piranha.
Waluigi.
Garrett(iffy...)
Trela
CoffeeAddict
Nintenmaid
Anna(also iffy....)
RYUDO DRAGOON!@@!!
Crash.(who doesn't wanna meet me. :'( )
Maybe xYoh.
Maybe more,
maybe not.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Lesse:
> 
> Miranda
> AndyB
> ...


Thar, edited x3


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being left out hurts doesnt it????? :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 19, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Gabby.
Hub.
SilverStorms.
Piranha.
Waluigi.
Garrett(iffy...)
Trela
CoffeeAddict
Nintenmaid
Anna(also iffy....)
RYUDO DRAGOON!@@!!
Crash.(who doesn't wanna meet me. :'( )
Maybe xYoh.
Maybe more,
maybe not.[/quote]Meh, I have to get to know you better and no offense I don't plan on doing. Nothing against you though.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 19, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Gabby.
Hub.
SilverStorms.
Piranha.
Waluigi.
Garrett(iffy...)
Trela
CoffeeAddict
Nintenmaid
Anna(also iffy....)
RYUDO DRAGOON!@@!!
Crash.(who doesn't wanna meet me. :'( )
Maybe xYoh.
Maybe more,
maybe not.[/quote]WOOT TOP OF TEH LIST!!!

lolol jk xD


----------



## Thunder (Mar 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Gabby.
> Hub.
> SilverStorms.
> Piranha.
> ...


WOOT TOP OF TEH LIST!!!

lolol jk xD[/quote]I think he means "Gabby" not Gabbeh xD


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 19, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> You shouldn't bash the creator of a site. That's a little rude. IMO


K, so if I go make a site no one is allowed to say their negative opinions about me?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Gabby.
> Hub.
> SilverStorms.
> Piranha.
> ...


WOOT TOP OF TEH LIST!!!

lolol jk xD[/quote]So close...D= xD


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 19, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It did, until I was edited in


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Toon]Gabby.
> Hub.
> SilverStorms.
> Piranha.
> ...


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd visit:
Piranha
Crashman
Peso
Darkbunny
cornymikey
cornman64
and maybe TLM lol


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he means "Gabby" not Gabbeh xD[/quote]No thats me bishh.
Add me to your list.. or i'll hate you forever. >:]


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Gabby.
Hub.
SilverStorms.
Piranha.
Waluigi.
Garrett(iffy...)
Trela
CoffeeAddict
Nintenmaid
Anna(also iffy....)
RYUDO DRAGOON!@@!!
Crash.(who doesn't wanna meet me. :'( )
Maybe xYoh.
Maybe more,
maybe not.[/quote]WOOOO 
OM*G YESHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

YOU GO IN THE COOL LIST NOW!!! XDXDXD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 19, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Even though I said that I didn't mean for it to come out like that.

You can say thing like you don't like Storm but saying that he's awful and doesn't post blah blah Why stay?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 19, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then what do you mean? That just because he made the site we shouldn't say what we think about him?


----------



## FITZEH (Mar 19, 2009)

Joe(already know, go to school with him)
Silverstorms
Nintenmad(hes irish like me)
SAMwhich
Waluigi
Chloe
Dirty D
cornman64
Fleep

The rest of the irish people aswell =p


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie, when I first saw you coffee, you annoyed me quite a bit.

However, you are now one of my favorite people here.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 19, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read edit.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 19, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> You shouldn't bash the creator of a site. That's a little rude. IMO


It's not bashing. It's giving my opinion. And just so you know, I've said it to him.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 19, 2009)

Toon][quote="ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Toon]Gabby.
> Hub.
> SilverStorms.
> Piranha.
> ...


----------



## PaJami (Mar 19, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Joe(already know, go to school with him)
> Silverstorms
> Nintenmad(hes irish like me)
> SAMwhich
> ...


Yay! Someone likes me! *happy dance*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the nicest opinions could be bashing.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No thats me bishh.
Add me to your list.. or i'll hate you forever. >:][/quote]Sorry, i only got room for two crazy people x3


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

So.... do I go in any other lists???


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, i only got room for two crazy people x3[/quote]you could make it three 

/puppy dog eyes


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, i only got room for two crazy people x3[/quote]Well im an exception! 
If you dont add me.. then I hate youu xO
ROAAARRR!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, i only got room for two crazy people x3[/quote]And thats who?...


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 19, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any newb will be annoyed by me. I do it on purpose.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 19, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually three, you Coffeh and Cry


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww thats nice...


lets go anny some newbs on the introduction board >X D


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a newb for joining 3 days after you...from the posts I've read from Drag He was never a newb.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... aaaaaand????????????????


----------



## JJH (Mar 19, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Jubs, Meester Sparks, DF, MGMT, fullofmyself, UB, or JJH.


Pretty much this, just replace JJH with Drag and add a few people who's name may or may not be Fabio and QNT3N. And Grawr.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant when you first joined.

However, you've changed quite a bit since then. And as many can attest, I am far from a noob.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 19, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME.. better add me there crash.. i swearr.. >:[


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 19, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you first join, you'll be a newb. 
When you first join you'll be annoyed by me.
I'm aware of when he joined. I never called him a newb.

Edit: Gotcha.
Oh and by the way, noob=/=newb


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 19, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OSHI- I forgot Grawr.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 19, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Joe(already know, go to school with him)
> Silverstorms
> Nintenmad(hes irish like me)
> SAMwhich
> ...


ZOMFG DATS MEH!!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you did. You said any  newbs are annoyed by me.

How is anyone a newb when they first join? What if TBT wasn't their first Zetaboard forum?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh,this thread is designed to make falme wars innit?? :r :r

WELL GOOD BECAUSE IM EXTREMELY VULNERABLE TO PEER PRESSURE SO HA!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you mean: ass xD


----------



## Justin (Mar 19, 2009)

I lol at anyone who would even think about wanting to meet Storm.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah XD I was there for that XD so I should get in XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 19, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my *censored.3.0*ing gosh.
Newb= newbie. They would be new to the site whether or not they were new to zetaboards. 

Newb=/=noob.
When I said that any newb would be annoyed by me I meant from now.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 19, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> I lol at anyone who would even think about wanting to meet Storm.


:O 

.............................




<small><small>Does an assassination plan count??</small></small>


----------



## Justin (Mar 19, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> I lol at anyone who would even think about wanting to meet Storm.


DISCLAIMER: Unless you want to just to laugh at him.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 19, 2009)

This reminds me a dream I once had... for some reason I was in a room with a bunch of people from TBT, I was sitting at a table with a few people and someone, I can't remember who it was, wouldn't leave me the *censored.3.0* alone. Then storm came and everyone ran away. 

Yes, I have *censored.3.0*ed up dreams.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* you xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* this I'm *censored.3.0*ing done here I don't give a *censored.2.0* anymore. I know what I learned today though.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 19, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> I lol at anyone who would even think about wanting to meet Storm.


Someone agrees with me.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

Toon][quote="Jubstan said:
			
		

> I lol at anyone who would even think about wanting to meet Storm.


:O 

.............................




<small><small>Does an assassination plan count??</small></small>[/quote]nah, I dont think hes that bad....


----------



## JJH (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh yeah. And if coffeebean! wore her sexy shoes, I guess I wouldn't mind meeting her in real life.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 19, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Oh yeah. And if coffeebean! wore her sexy shoes, I guess I wouldn't mind meeting her in real life.


Oh I'd wear my sexy shoes for you guys anytime xP


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well im your wyfey.. whats yours is mine xP
suckerrr


----------



## Justin (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather meet UB with her rainbow apple shoes, personally.


----------



## Justin (Mar 19, 2009)

Thread-killing rainbow apple shoes indeed.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 19, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Thread-killing rainbow apple shoes indeed.


A lot of people have shoes like that, they aren't so epically rare xD
But actually I'd like to meet UB as well.
We get along fine.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 19, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawl, i'm not even in yer friends list and ya want me ta add ya?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2009)

storm


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2009)

Jared_of_Hyrule said:
			
		

> storm


... <_<


----------



## JJH (Mar 19, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I'd rather meet UB without the shoes. Or any other clo-

Nevermind.


----------



## Justin (Mar 19, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is rumored that 1i lurks around her house day and night to murder anyone who would attempt such.


----------



## Justin (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*has*

*too long ago*


----------



## JJH (Mar 19, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just made me picture a one-eyed murfag, for whatever reason.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 19, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 19, 2009)

You people honestly want to meet stormcommander?


----------



## JJH (Mar 19, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> You people honestly want to meet stormcommander?


Will you be there?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 19, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To assassinate or greet?


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 19, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laugh at?


----------



## JJH (Mar 19, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For any reason at all.


----------



## Justin (Mar 19, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the first, I'd love to join you.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 19, 2009)

No, I won't be there to _anything_ with him.

NOT EVEN IF THERE WAS A FIRE.


----------



## JJH (Mar 19, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> No, I won't be there to _anything_ with him.
> 
> NOT EVEN IF THERE WAS A FIRE.


Then no, I wouldn't want to.


----------



## Justin (Mar 19, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> No, I won't be there to _anything_ with him.
> 
> NOT EVEN IF THERE WAS A FIRE.


Not even lock a timebomb to his head?

<3


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 19, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> No, I won't be there to _anything_ with him.
> 
> NOT EVEN IF THERE WAS A FIRE.


Not even a <big>*BIIIIGGG*</big> fire??


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 19, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's too quick.

It'd be much, _much_ slower.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 19, 2009)

lmao i wonder if stormy could lock this just because people hate him

guess we'll just have to find out...   :gyroiddance:


----------



## Justin (Mar 19, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rape?

hanging?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 19, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> rape?


You're on the right track.

Let's just say... Shaq attack.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 19, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> rape?


ewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewewew

Why would you say that.

Uuuuhhhhg....


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 19, 2009)

Rape is just a surprise hug.
You don't want to rape storm.
He doesn't deserve any surprise hugs.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Rape is just a surprise hug.
> You don't want to rape storm.
> He doesn't deserve any surprise hugs.


<3


----------



## Justin (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Rape is just a surprise hug.
> You don't want to rape storm.
> He doesn't deserve any surprise hugs.


It's not rape if you yell 'Surpise!'.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 19, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then don't yell surprise.


----------



## Justin (Mar 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You passed the IQ test. Average for TBT is 0%!


----------



## fitzy (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe some Irish members like Joe and Nintenmad!


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 19, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not all surprise things involve you shouting 'surprise!'
Even if you did yell surprise, it would still be rape xD
Unless they enjoyed it.

At least I'm not in the negatives.


----------



## one_eye (Mar 19, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. It is this post that spurned me into finally joining.

And yes. I do and I would.


----------



## Justin (Mar 19, 2009)

one_eye said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I win the game? =D


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 19, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> one_eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just lost. Thanks.


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, how could I forget ZF?


----------



## Elliot (Mar 19, 2009)

It would have to be the following members: Sarah! (Lovely friend.. We've been friends ever since) Average Sean(Fun to play with =P) Waluigi (Great person to talk to) Me( I love me... he is the best!)
Odd.. (i dunno why ) And... Umm... Dylan =D


----------



## Hal (Mar 19, 2009)

UPDATE:CoffeeBean!,Callum1064,Jd Awesome


----------



## Miranda (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmm let's see I would like to meet:
Andy, Crash, Jenn, Pally, Mishie, Gabbeh, Jeremy, Garrett, Hub, Night, Hal...

 umm i know I'm forgetting people so uh just yell at me .


----------



## Jd Awesome (Mar 19, 2009)

Ummmm Hal ayoSammy, cornman64, Storm, SOckhead


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 19, 2009)

Mickey, coffeebean!, chibz and Tom.

EDIT: I might visit Odd too.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 19, 2009)

Edit: Tom, and SockHead too :3


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 19, 2009)

this thread makes me feel like no one is mah friend.............


----------



## John102 (Mar 19, 2009)

no one says they want to see John102 in real life.........*cries*

that may be good though, because when people see me they only have a few precious seconds left until they go to hell.


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 19, 2009)

so......no one at all wishes to see me????????????


*cries quietly to self*


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 19, 2009)

Waluigi, MattyofAlbion, Hal, PitFangirl, Trela, john102 and Toonlinksmaster.


----------



## MitchHanson (Mar 19, 2009)

RiiRii, Storm, bubblebunny


----------



## Gnome (Mar 19, 2009)

You wouldn't want to meet me. My family's a jungle.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd like to visit Waluigi. GO SEAN!


----------



## John102 (Mar 19, 2009)

galen, coffeh, mickey, DF, chubsterr, Piranha325, UB, and yetiman


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 19, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> galen, coffeh, mickey, DF, chubsterr, Piranha325, UB, and yetiman




Since you said that, I'm adding you to my list of people I'd like to meet.


----------



## John102 (Mar 19, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's so nice *tears*


----------



## Gnome (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd also like to see DF, ZF, Mickey, Cry, Coffeh, BB, and Hub.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 19, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I'd also like to see DF, ZF, Mickey, Cry, Coffeh, BB, and Hub.


Oh, can't forget Crash.


----------



## John102 (Mar 19, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


edit your original post.....you don have to add a new one every time you think of someone new......


----------



## Gnome (Mar 19, 2009)

OH yah I'm not on anyone's list *dances*


----------



## MygL (Mar 19, 2009)

Saying names? Well...

Kaleb, Caleb, LazoRrr (Lucas lovers xD) Yinkie-Chan, Bita, technoxmaniac, djman900, Tyeforce, Coffeaddict87, Trela, Toonlinksmaster, hollisterx2, StbAn, yoshipower, ricano4life, Bita, Mickey, Storm, Palad][n.

Might add some later...


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 19, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Saying names? Well...
> 
> Kaleb, Caleb, LazoRrr (Lucas lovers xD) Yinkie-Chan, Bita, technoxmaniac, djman900, Tyeforce, Coffeaddict87, Trela, Toon][n.
> 
> Might add some later...


COUGH COUGH


----------



## Elliot (Mar 19, 2009)

My new list: Sarah! Dylan Waluigi AverageSean AceLikescookies  CoffeeBean And... Cornman =D


----------



## MygL (Mar 19, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol well I dont know you so much =P


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 19, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> My new list: Sarah! Dylan Waluigi AverageSean AceLikescookies  CoffeeBean And... Cornman =D


Nuu
You totally jacked my name up D:
It's: coffeebean!
xD


----------



## Caleb (Mar 19, 2009)

if i had to meet people("HAD")from tbt i would pick master crash, averagesean, tyeforce, xyoh, toonlinksmaster,technomaniax,Bacon Boy, bulerias,maybe oddcrazyme and maybe some others.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 19, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> OH yah I'm not on anyone's list *dances*


hehe...no more dancing for you.


----------



## Gabby (Mar 19, 2009)

I dunno.. Like, OHE and JJH.... uhh... lemme see...


I'll add more when I think of them.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 19, 2009)

A wise man once said something along the lines of:

"I'm extremely interested in not meeting any of you in real life. You should be too. : ) "

...Man, I miss him.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 19, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> A wise man once said something along the lines of:
> 
> "I'm extremely interested in not meeting any of you in real life. You should be too. : ) "
> 
> ...Man, I miss him.


You just about made me cry.


----------



## Justin (Mar 20, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*CRY*


----------



## MitchHanson (Mar 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> galen, coffeh, mickey, DF, chubsterr, Piranha325, UB, and yetiman


Someone knows of my existence


----------



## -C*- (Mar 20, 2009)

I'd be willing to meet most of you in real life and then murder you.


----------



## ChrisOG (Mar 20, 2009)

Storm, and umm.....Tyeforce


----------



## crystal_skull (Mar 20, 2009)

none of you..lol


----------



## ChrisOG (Mar 20, 2009)

oh yeah i'd like to meet that handsome charimg guy Chris (LOL)


----------



## Joe (Mar 20, 2009)

anna, ninten, silver, hub, garrett


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Mar 20, 2009)

shinobibeat, sphagettionatree, and ohdangitsgabby


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 20, 2009)

not very many ppl................ muppetman,mirandi,sarah!


----------



## Spaghettionatree (Mar 20, 2009)

Shinobibeat, Linkvscross3rs, ohdangitsgabby, and Rorato74


----------



## Spaghettionatree (Mar 20, 2009)

but it would be very awkwerd........in my opinion


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah it would be okward. :X


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 20, 2009)

Eh, nobody. You all suck! Just kidding. xD


----------



## Gallade526 (Mar 20, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby

were very very good friends on here


----------



## Little Miss (Mar 20, 2009)

I'd like to meet Joe.

Crunchiiiezz. ^_________________^
(But he don't come on anymore D


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 20, 2009)

Little Miss said:
			
		

> I'd like to meet Joe.
> 
> Crunchiiiezz. ^_________________^
> (But he don't come on anymore D


Yeah he does


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 20, 2009)

it would seem kinda akward to meet someone from here. u know?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 20, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> it would seem kinda akward to meet someone from here. u know?


It's more the fact you creep people out, and don't want to meet up with you.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 20, 2009)

Chris said:
			
		

> Storm, and umm.....Tyeforce


Suicidal?


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 20, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawl!


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 20, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you DARE lawl at me.

Suicide isn't funny.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 20, 2009)

Idk really. I could easily meet Andy but he;d probably kill me if I tried. xP


----------



## Sarah (Mar 20, 2009)

Umm.. I guess anyone who would wanna meet me?...


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 20, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Ray_lofstad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you where the first one making fun of it tho  <_<


----------



## Lewis (Mar 20, 2009)

Bacon Boy
Coffeebean
#Garrett
cryindarkness
ohdangitsgabby


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 20, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy
> Coffeebean
> #Garrett
> cryindarkness
> ohdangitsgabby


*Coughcough*


----------



## Lewis (Mar 20, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot your TBT name ^-^


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 20, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..... Me is Kirbster ._.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 20, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy
> Coffeebean
> #Garrett
> cryindarkness
> ohdangitsgabby


*AHEM* |:<


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel insulted too .D:<


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 20, 2009)

A lot of people here seem to have coughs.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA THIS IS WHAT YOU GET BRANDON!

You never added me to yours.. but you're on mine now
xPPP


----------



## Thunder (Mar 20, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not even in your friends list! >_<


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES YOU ARE!
(just editted it xD)

I havent editted that thing in FOREVERRR xD


----------



## Lewis (Mar 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argh fine..I want to meet all of my friends ^-^


Im on nobody's friend list


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'd like to meet the following: Ohdangitsgabbeh, Joe, Master Crash, *LEWIS* Andy, Miranda
Coffeh, Silverstorm.......ummmm.........And Other people. I cant think of them right nao.,


----------



## Thunder (Mar 20, 2009)

Edit: I wanna meet: Gabby, Galen, VantagE, and lewis n.n


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 20, 2009)

Haha I'm second on Lewis's list.
Take that cry! XD


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 20, 2009)

OH YA. I fergot to put palleh on my list.....


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Mar 20, 2009)

i know some people, but they dont give a fu.ck about me.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 20, 2009)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> i know some people, but they dont give a fu.ck about me.


Baww.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 20, 2009)

Waluigi,Sarah!,Joe and Nintenmad


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Edit: I wanna meet: Gabby, Galen, VantagE, and lewis n.n


Finally!
lol jk

Thank youuu<33


----------



## Thunder (Mar 20, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS Gabby xD

lol,


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already told you >.<
lol


----------



## Gabby (Mar 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!

I'm on a list!


----------



## pjcguy (Mar 20, 2009)

i don't really know...the only person I've talked to here really was hollisterx2


----------



## Princess (Mar 20, 2009)

uhm..........
my friends you know who you are.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 20, 2009)

I would like to visit Mickey and Malesremit 12...and anyone who wanted to visit me.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 20, 2009)

well.......
storm...
maybe mega,coffee, or cry.....but not to much


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 20, 2009)

stand.


----------



## sauceisis (Mar 20, 2009)

Actually I would like to meet: Shinobibeat, ohdangitsgabby, spaghettionatree, Rorato74, 
royal 9999 and thats it i think lol


----------

